# Final Potomac Pike report for 2011



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Two young men joined me today for the hunt for Potomac Pike. Not knowing what they are in for we headed out and started the task. Many fisherman have tried to target them and a few have succeeded but it takes nerves of steel to fish such heavy cover for so long. Many blowups and a few hookups make for intense action followed by long pauses in the action. But we did get a nice one in the boat..I think they are hooked on this type of fishing. 









On to some fishing down south for a month, then MONSTER CATFISH.

Capt Mike


----------



## Jarosh (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice, I've been wanting to target them a for a few years now, but never find my way that far up river during the summer months.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Ya know, I have to say that they are gorgeous looking fish. I think I just added them to my wish list of fish to catch.


----------

